# Electrolux (Dometic) Fridge



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All

Does anyone have the number of a fridge engineer in the west riding area of Yorkshire. I'm having problems with the fridge - not cooling on 240v or gas, but appears to be trying on 12v! Iknow the hot weather won't help, but I feel that something has gone south - and its not me!

Thanks

Herman


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Herman,

"not cooling on 240v or gas, but appears to be trying on 12v!"

That is a very strange mix of problem(s)! 

Dave


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

hi Herman,

don"t know anyone in your neck of the woods, our local mobile reairer for

electrolux domestic fridges is on 0795 136 0260, he is bound to know 

your local engineer, as they are all franchised. alternatively, phone

01132 608511 this is megan technical services ltd they are the dealers for

elecrolux domestic in leeds. 

hope this is some use to you

russ


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Dometic service agents Link

may be worth a try as a starting point.

mike


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Dave 

yup- just as temperamental as the rest of the van. First started having problems in the winter in Portugal. Woke up one day fridge had just defrosted ( on mains) for no apparent reason. Then it worked for a couple of days, then the mains tripped and would only stay on if the fridge was not only switched off - green light but thermostat turned off as well. A few days later tried it again on mains everything okay! 

We were away this weekend, came back to the van sunday night, fridge full of melted water, the wifes ice cubes in a bag! Left on gas last night, this morning, fridge was cool but not cold. However, driving home today - fridge on 12v freezer compartment was trying to freeze! 

To be honest I feel we would be better buying a new one or one off ebay, but I'm not sure which model. Mines an RM275 -70 litre,but Dometic don't seem to list an equivalent model. Maybe and engineer could repair/advise replacement. 

Thanks 

Herman


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Thanks for the replies. I tried the dometic site earlier today. The don't list anyone in Yorkshire!

However, I got a number from the caravan club website for dometic who have given me two numbers. One is away on holiday! and the other was an answer machine!

Will try the guys in Leeds. Thanks for the info

Regards

Herman


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Russ

Thanks for the number, unfortunately they don't deal with dometic anymore. The hunt goes on!

Regards
Herman


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Herman, For gods sake take it to any Motorcaravan dealer & have it serviced. A new mains element is about £25 & the gas side just needs a service thats all. 1.5 hours labour & you have a working fridge. All dealers should have Electrolux trained staff. All the ones i know have.Unfortunately i am the other end of the country or i would do it for you, Steve


----------

